

Reuters Redesign - tdonia
http://www.reuters.com/?

======
lpolovets
I clicked on the link and got the interstitial advertisement page for 15
seconds. It's kind of silly that I need to go through an ad just to see _the
homepage_. I understand that they need to cover their costs with ads, and it's
great that they're experimenting to make their site more usable and clear, but
Reuters (and other companies that do this... Rotten Tomatoes was particularly
bad for a while) need to realize that the first impression is the ad, and not
the homepage, and that's a huge turn off to anyone visiting for the first
time.

~~~
tengkahwee
Yes, that sure made a bad impression.

------
henriklied
Does anyone know if this is done in-house, or if they hired someone?

Update: Nevermind, it's done by HUGE Inc.
(<http://www.hugeinc.com/news/reuters-redesign>)

------
karanbhangui
does that whole bottom static bar bother anyone else? I've noticed it a lot
now, CNET for example. Lots of sites seem to try to copy the FB chat bar, and
it's bloody annoying.

~~~
eam
Yes, very annoying. It makes me feel like I'm viewing the site in frames.

------
bugs
Doesn't make me want to use the site because I can't read many titles together
and decide on what to read

Loads rather slow here too

------
appathy
I initially thought that the black colored article links on the left was a
paragraph of text with insane line spacing.

